# 92 Sentra Rebuilt MY WAY



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright heres the deal... The 92 Sentra in my AVATAR hasnt looked that way in quite some time and hasnt been on the road in more than a year. It currently sitting with NO engine/Trans, 90%+ of the interior removed, And has Major damage to the Front right corner I have yet to FINISH repairing. 

THE BOTTOM SIDE*******
Ive redone the Suspension on ALL 4 corners. Eibach Pro-Kit, KYB AGX, ES Bushing Kit, Suspension Techniques F&R Anti-Sway Bars. Building My own STB and Lower control arm Brace. It has New Axles, Bearings, Brakes, Calipers, Lines. You Get the picture. Basically Im Building a Semi-Stock Sentra from the Ground up how I would have ordered one IF POSSSIBLE. 

WHAT MAKES IT MOVE******
I currently have.... A '96 GA16DE that is being rebuilt. Also have Trans, Wiring, and ECM for this engine. Im doing a mild port job in the head, as well as a gasket match. Ive got a HotShot header and CAI for it. A 2" exhaust system that I built. 

THE COMFORT ZONE*****
A complete SE-R interior (Well minus Door Panels and I am looking). Im using the interior wiring and ALL Power ortions from a 94LE I parted out awhile back. Ive got 3yds of Black Vinyl thats been laying around for the past year since I did a restoration on a 65 MGB. I think it might find a good home inside this car. There are other bits and pieces to this I'll add later.

THE TUNES*****
Probably go with a New JVC Kamelon, as I loved the one I had in it before. Mids/Tweets, If I have my choice It'll be Clarion or Infinity. 6x9 in the rear deck, 6" components up front, possibly some others hidden in various areas (Headrest???). For Power Ive got a KenWood 640watt 4channel that'll take care of all the lighter stuff. Ive still to decide on the AMP for the Subs. Ive got 2 Memphis Audio DVC 12" in a sealed, A Wolfenhaug 10" in a bandpass, 2 Old School RF 15", A Soundstream SPL 160. Ive just got to decide on what to use First... Im pretty certain the Memphis will go iin as they Sound Awesoome. I think Im gonna Ad the Soundstream in for the Sub-bass. As you can tell Im not Picky about staying with one Brand. I just use certain brands. Ive built Many a system on a budget that sounded better than those who Had it Done and spent Several hundred more..

Heres a Link to My Cardomain site...http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2197328
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/397017/2

And my others.....http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2197281

Comments????

To Be Continued******


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

*PICS!!!*

Im gonna say this will the the 3rd Incarnation of this vehichle... Here are 2 of its former lives. 

















And the Current condition it is in.... ITS A SAD STATE!

































My Dining Room......

















More to come... Ive got to get the Car to the front of the house before I can do much more..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm guessing you're not married :chuckle:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

internetautomart said:


> I'm guessing you're not married :chuckle:


There are SOME aspect of the Bachelor life that are quite nice..... And the Dining room is a HELL of alot warmer than the Basement..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

2 words: space heater
of course then it isn't staring you in the face everyday, mocking you that you need to Git'Er Dun


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

You See this way the Engine is starring me in the Face every day... And now that the car is up front and in the Driveway... It'll be starring at me also...
Maybe this way I'll actually get something done. Its been in this Condition for over a year now...


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> You See this way the Engine is starring me in the Face every day... And now that the car is up front and in the Driveway... It'll be starring at me also...
> Maybe this way I'll actually get something done. Its been in this Condition for over a year now...


Do you still have the white rims that were on the car in one of your previous pictures?

Kevin


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

KMG9185 said:


> Do you still have the white rims that were on the car in one of your previous pictures?
> 
> Kevin


The white rims turned into the Black rims.... Check out the pics again. And yes I still have 3 out of 4.. 4th is most likely bent. Tis not a Good thing when a '00 F-250 hits an 88 Pulsar right behind the door running @45. Kinda RIPS the car apart...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Got the engine bay STRIPPED out today. Now ive got to finish welding in the Pass front corner. I took everything from right infront of the strut tower to the Rad support off the 94 LE I parted out. Mine had a BAD incident with a Chevy 1500 before I got it. (Thus why I got it for $400). The replacement fender I drove with for 2 yrs was only held on by 2 1/2 bolts! 

Once Ive got it welded in It'll be time to paint the engine bay..(Gloss Black, Of Course!).. Then MAYBE I can finally start putting this BEAST back together. 

I also got part of the "remaining" interior removed. Still gotta Pull the Dash, Carpet, and Wiring Harness. 

I'll try to get some pics up in the morning. Ive got to actually WORK tomorrow so we'll see!?!?!:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Alright.... Pics on the way... Got everything welded in and painted.. Ive got to get some Body Caulk for the Seam I welded and the Engine Bay will be DONE! Then its back to cleaning/ painting all the Small stuff that goes back in..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Interior is Now STRIPPED!... Pulled the steering wheel (going TILT), Dash and Door harness's also.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I got the MAIN harness and Dash harness back in tonight. At least they're laid into place at the correct positions.

I was hoping to get away with not removing the rear harness's, but for everything to be Plug and Pray Ive got to. We'll put that on tomorrows agenda...

Hopefully by tomorrow night Ill have all the MAJOR wiring done and hve the Dash back in. Im gonna try to start adapting the doors to Power window/ locks, mirrors, tomorrow also. MAYBE by X-Mas I'll have the interior ALL back in.

The only Wiring issue I forsee is hooking up the 96 ECM harness to the 94 chassis harness. The plugs are Quite different and I'll have to Splice two 94 plugs onto the 96 harness. Ive just not yet sat down with the diagrams and seen whats to be done. Maybe I'll start that later tonight. (Dont worry there will be a SIMPLE diagram once I get mine done).


I forgot how many LITTLE pieces you end up with when you pull the interior out of one.... Of course the FUN part is putting it all back together without leaving some out... We DEFINETLY dont want things to be able to rattle when the System goes in do we?? :cheers:


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn, I hope you have everything labeled... Nice pics, I always like to see a car reborn. I wish I had the space that you have, it would make working on the car so much easier.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Kindfiend said:


> Damn, I hope you have everything labeled... Nice pics, I always like to see a car reborn. I wish I had the space that you have, it would make working on the car so much easier.


LABLED???? Whats a Label? This unfortunately isn't the first time Ive had a Nissan at this point. Ive Learned that Nissan makes things "Relatively" easy
as most plugs will only fit one spot in that area of the car.

NONE!!! of my connectors are labled. Ive just pulled enough of them Ive got a pretty good idea of what goes where.

And "MY SPACE" is OUTSIDE!!! I love it during the spring/ summer. But Its CRUCIAL trying to get anything done with these temps.. Not to mention the Neighbors are starting to get ILL!


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow it looks like its really coming along. good luck


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

when you're done, will you redo mine? :thumbup:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

AND NOW FOR TODAYS LESSON...... WELDING SAFETY!!!

What happens when your Dogs eat your welding helmet, and you decide that 2 pairs of Dark sunglasse will do the job? Especially since your just doing a "couple" spot welds. 1 hr later your done with the welder, and your roomate asks why your face is so red.. AH just a litttle Flash Burn, I reply, Nothing major.... Ive had worse..

Fast Forward to a Couple hours later.. 8-9 pm. Trying to sit and watch a Movie and the eyes keep watering more and more...;. Feel like someone has thrown sand in my eyes.. 1 am, And Ive been trying to sleep with no luck. Its getting worse.

3 am.... Its off to the E.R. we go. I cant see and my eyes/ sinus are watering like MAD. Dr. say "Yeah youve got Flash Burn... Not the worst Ive seen but still bad. Heres soome eye drops keep your eyes closed as much as possible and wear sunglass for a couple days.


To make matter worse... I KNOW BETTER. Ive done this before, though not this bad, and Constantly preach not to do this... DUH HUH!

NOW theres a Dr. bill to deal with AND its gonna slow down progress Dramatically for the next couple days. 
:balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

at least you can still control the A/C and Heat in your stripped car :chuckle:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback... Tis appreciated.. Fell free to ask questions or just WHY?

And I dont even like to think what it would cost someone to have me do this for theirs. Probably still wouldnt be close to what my customer put into his 65 MGB I finished restoring last year. 




internetautomart said:


> at least you can still control the A/C and Heat in your stripped car :chuckle:



Im gonna use the AC to blow some COLD air into my eyes today... LOL 

At least now I can SEE! I'll be wearing some DARK glasse for a day or 2 though.

And this is why we DONT get into a rush and do things we KNOW BETTER than to do. Also take this to mean that SAFTEY WEAR is a MUST! Ive been to the hospital before for different assorted EYE injuries. EVERY time, a couple moment before the fact, I think...... Hmmm Ive got goggle's maybe I should put them on???? AH It'll be alright just for a minute..... DOH!!!

Imagine If I get this girl back together and I cant do anyhting with it cause I CANT SEE! I dont think Id be happy.. MAYBE the lesson will stick this time..

Im still gonna try to finish wiring today.... Thankfully Ive still got Tint on the windows cause its BRIGHT out today...


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Thanks for the feedback... Tis appreciated.. Fell free to ask questions or just WHY?
> 
> And I dont even like to think what it would cost someone to have me do this for theirs. Probably still wouldnt be close to what my customer put into his 65 MGB I finished restoring last year.
> 
> ...


are you a mechnic or just a weekend warrior.....cause you are attempting something your average car buff wouldnt touch.....specially outside in the cold.....

Kevin


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

KMG9185 said:


> are you a mechnic or just a weekend warrior.....cause you are attempting something your average car buff wouldnt touch.....specially outside in the cold.....
> 
> Kevin


Ive been toying with cars since 15.. Ive been working on them for individuals (as a side job) since I was 19. I spent 2yrs in a shop until I decided this year to start my own Landscaping business. Im still doing auto work on the side though. Its my TRUE LOVE.. Something I'm good at, It comes naturally for me. Some people have said that I'm Gifted...... I dont know?!?!? Personally I think it comes from being a Bit ANAL about things and just wanting to do a QUALITY job. No matter what the Job is. 

But Ive also been called CRAZY more than once. Ive done some stuff to cars that was just plain STUPID and DANGEROUS. Thus why I dont post in the Suspension forums....... They wouldnt like me there and I dont want someone to DIE trying something I Did... (Ex. 83 Chevette, No springs, shocks, bumpstops.... 2 15"s built into a Wall. ALL Back windows PAINTED gloss black from the inside.)


As for the COLD...... Carhart Coveralls and LAYERS!!! And Ive worked outside MANY winters.... I can deal until it hits a certain point..


***BTW**** Not much work gonna happen today.. ITS TOO DAMN BRIGHT! Even with the glasses... I feel like I just got my Pupils Dialated.....


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Ive been toying with cars since 15.. Ive been working on them for individuals (as a side job) since I was 19. I spent 2yrs in a shop until I decided this year to start my own Landscaping business. Im still doing auto work on the side though. Its my TRUE LOVE.. Something I'm good at, It comes naturally for me. Some people have said that I'm Gifted...... I dont know?!?!? Personally I think it comes from being a Bit ANAL about things and just wanting to do a QUALITY job. No matter what the Job is.
> 
> But Ive also been called CRAZY more than once. Ive done some stuff to cars that was just plain STUPID and DANGEROUS. Thus why I dont post in the Suspension forums....... They wouldnt like me there and I dont want someone to DIE trying something I Did... (Ex. 83 Chevette, No springs, shocks, bumpstops.... 2 15"s built into a Wall. ALL Back windows PAINTED gloss black from the inside.)
> 
> ...


OH true..... i prefer the heated shop....or my heated garage..... but i have been doing the out side thing in the past..... ...and like you said about your neighbors getting il.......i think mine have done gone into a coma......


Kevin

P.S. did you find anything out about that 5spd tranny shipping?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> LABLED???? Whats a Label? This unfortunately isn't the first time Ive had a Nissan at this point. Ive Learned that Nissan makes things "Relatively" easy
> as most plugs will only fit one spot in that area of the car.
> 
> NONE!!! of my connectors are labled. Ive just pulled enough of them Ive got a pretty good idea of what goes where.
> ...


Well then...

You still have more room than I do. I live in the city. I can only imagine what it's like to work in a heated/air conditioned garage with plenty of light. One day, maybe.

I always label stuff like vacuum lines, takes the guesswork out. The connectors do seem to be component specific most of time.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Wiring is Back in!!!... God what a mess! It doesnt help matters that the wiring Im using is from a 4dr and mines 2dr. Everything is reattached at the proper points and connectors where thry need to be. Ive still got to extend the wires for the Door switch/ dome light... Nothing major. 

Now Im gonna start playing wiht the doors/ mirrors. Only prob being that I think I sold one of my Door Harnesses to someone on the forums a year or so ago. Im just hoping I didnt sell anything else useful.... (Like the regulator)

Question for All..... Ive got everything to go back with AirBags... But do I really want to?? I dont think so but....Maybe???


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Wiring is Back in!!!... God what a mess! It doesnt help matters that the wiring Im using is from a 4dr and mines 2dr. Everything is reattached at the proper points and connectors where thry need to be. Ive still got to extend the wires for the Door switch/ dome light... Nothing major.
> 
> Now Im gonna start playing wiht the doors/ mirrors. Only prob being that I think I sold one of my Door Harnesses to someone on the forums a year or so ago. Im just hoping I didnt sell anything else useful.... (Like the regulator)
> 
> Question for All..... Ive got everything to go back with AirBags... But do I really want to?? I dont think so but....Maybe???


Forget airbags you dont need them>>>>

Kevin


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

KMG9185 said:


> Forget airbags you dont need them>>>>
> 
> Kevin


Thats Pretty much my Viewpoint..... Tis nice though... I get a discount on my insurance because it SAYS it has Bags.... Gotta Love it!


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Thats Pretty much my Viewpoint..... Tis nice though... I get a discount on my insurance because it SAYS it has Bags.... Gotta Love it!


yeah i work for kia as a tech and i have seen some kia rio's come in smashed all to hell and the airbag never went off....... so be glade you aint in one of those if you like airbags./....... cheap cars anyways...


kevin


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Heres an interesting question..... Were there any 2dr B-13 with Power windows??? Im guessing if so it be the SE, SE-R version. Ive personally only seen 4dr's with PW. Any thoughts?

Im asking because my 4dr regulators are "Of course" a bit different than the 2dr setup... If I can find some 2dr power regulators for the right price I might get them.. Otherwise Ive got to BUTCHER 2 perfectly good doors To make it all line up.. Dont get me wrong Im willing to kill the Extra doors as Its no great loss to me. But I hate destroying somthing someone else can use.

No progress made today..
Had a to do a Rad and Heater Core in a MAzda MPV. 
Contemplating sticking the Exhaust I made up for my car on the Roomates Pulsar for X-mas. Havntt decided yet. Maybe I should get the tach working first.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

i read somewhere on this site that they didnt make any 2 doors with power windows. 

now heres an interesting question you might know. are the window motors/regulators the same from the infiniti g20? we had one come in at work last week and i wanted to take the power windows from it. i know the window switches are in the middle of the car so that part is different


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Great Work!

As far as a 2 door having power windows, there was one the NX/B13. Though the window regulators won't work in the Sentra.

Here is a web archive where a guy put power windows in his sentra: http://web.archive.org/web/20030501180811/http://my.ais.net/~epster/window.htm

Also a good post from the SR20Forum on how to modify the 4dr regulators to work: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=79350

I have all the stuff ready to go, just haven't got around to doing it.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info... I'll think I'll re-work the regulators like they did....
I think that'll be easier than welding in a portion of the 4dr inner skin. Now Ive just got to get some New wheels for my cut-off tool.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

so will 1991 g20 motors and wiring work? i have a chance to get this stuff free from work


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

cdipier2 said:


> so will 1991 g20 motors and wiring work? i have a chance to get this stuff free from work


I dont know if they'll work or not....

For FREE get them and see what the differrence is... Thats bout all i have to offer..


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

An update for updates sake..... I havnt done $#IT on this in the past 2wks. Between the weather, working, and PC repair......... NO Excuses..... Ive been lazy! 

Ive had 2-5 extra PC's in my office for the past month. Finally getting some of them repaired and sent home. (Side-work). 

Also got a new project to do.... A friend has a '72 Triumph Spitfire hes looking to have me get together. He either wants a Small, Light V6. Or a Well-hung 4cyl. Im thinking a RWD SR20 setup would do nicely (Preferrably with a BUILT Auto, as hes an OLD MAN). Only prob is he only wants to spend a grand on Engine/Trans/wiring. Our JY's in this area have us spoiled! Only time will tell what'll actually end up in there.

I'll try to get "SOMETHING" done on this project this week... Dont know what yet?


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

WOW you seriously gutted the sentra, that is quite the project you got going there.
Im wondering if there are some racing seats out there that will fit the sentra xe and not break the bank, Im looking for blk/red or red/blk think it would make my batmobile pop.
check out my 93 Batmobile at car domain website:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2401143 and let me know what you think? thanks/later/Bruce


> Atomic batteries to power...Turbines to speed...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Just thought Id say..... SHE LIVES AGAIN!!!... Not nearly as much done as planned but sshe is running and driving... Temp. Junker Engine (Sat under Dog house in back yard for 4 years) is doing alright. LOVE the suspension. Still a LONG WAY to go.... :givebeer:


----------

